# Old orbital rim implants result, but no one know the surgeon



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 3, 2019)

1 day away from my orbital rim implant surgery







lookism.net




Op disappeared After this thread, without writing the surgeon's name

It's a pity because he paid only 5k and the result looks way better than the result of @MD_Hopeful69 _hop, who paid 12k


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Oct 3, 2019)

Louis W. Apostolakis has a couple of great before-and-afters for infraorbital rim implants:


----------



## Linoob (Oct 3, 2019)

Prolly yaremchuck


----------



## Stingray (Oct 3, 2019)

Medpor implants as well


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 3, 2019)

how do u know if you need indra-orbitals? what indicates poor under-eye support?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 3, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> how do u know if you need indra-orbitals? what indicates poor under-eye support?


scleral show mainly and not vertically narrow eye area


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 3, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> how do u know if you need indra-orbitals? what indicates poor under-eye support?



If you don't look like this, you need it


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 3, 2019)

streege said:


> scleral show mainly and not vertically narrow eye area


i dont have either, i have slight scleral show from time to time but its hardly noticable


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 3, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i dont have either, i have slight scleral show from time to time but its hardly noticable


your eye area is vertically narrow like chico etc ?


medialcanthuscel said:


> If you don't look like this, you need it


but implants on eye area are dangerous ngl


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 3, 2019)

streege said:


> your eye area is vertically narrow like chico etc ?
> 
> but implants on eye area are dangerous ngl


not as narrow but yes its narrow

our eyes would look similar if i had hooding


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 3, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> not as narrow but yes its narrow
> 
> our eyes would look similar if i had hooding


you don't have hooding? have u hunter eye ?


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 3, 2019)

streege said:


> you don't have hooding? have u hunter eye ?


i do rn bc im fat but i have slight uee when i lose weight

i had legit hunter eyes as a kid, brutal agepill but its only vertically narrow now


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 3, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> narrow


i used to have no UEE so ... when a kid too. need fatgraftling now ...


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 3, 2019)

streege said:


> i used to have no UEE so ... when a kid too. need fatgraftling now ...


if its slight uee id save the money


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 3, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> if its slight uee id save the money


it's slight yes


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 3, 2019)

streege said:


> it's slight yes


no point in getting the surgery then


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 3, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> no point in getting the surgery then


what i've noticed is that i have one eye with very little if no UEE, and another with a little bit more UEE. i think most people have assymetrical fat on the upper eyelid


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 3, 2019)

streege said:


> what i've noticed is that i have one eye with very little if no UEE, and another with a little bit more UEE. i think most people have assymetrical fat on the upper eyelid


yea i have the same, most ppl do


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 3, 2019)

@OldRooster


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 3, 2019)

paid 3k and I still need fat suppprt in fillers. Anyways idgaf I’m not incel so


----------



## crosshold (Oct 3, 2019)

it was yaremchuks design srs





https://gyazo.com/01369afb32eb4b072274523497ef0d07

i forgot which brochure i saw it in but yea its basically just medpor piece designed by yaremchuk

found it





https://gyazo.com/5503dd4d5529a7de9697919abc723023



http://kppscreative.com/html/PX%20Facial%20Contours%20Brochure.pdf





https://www.strykermeded.com/media/1194/medpor-oculoplastic.pdf



the brochures


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 3, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> paid 3k and I still need fat suppprt in fillers. Anyways idgaf I’m not incel so


no you paid 12k. stop writing bullshits


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 3, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> no you paid 12k. stop writing bullshits


Retraction was 9k, rim implant was 3k


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 31, 2019)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK WE NEED TO OPEN A PETITION TO FIND THIS GUY'S NAME AND THEN ASK HIM..HE PAID ONLY 5K FOR A VERY GOOD RESULT, EPPLEY WANTS 15K

 

first pic before, other after
(the only informations about him and the surgeon is that they are from a country in north europe)


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 31, 2019)

wereqryan said:


> Louis W. Apostolakis has a couple of great before-and-afters for infraorbital rim implants:
> 
> View attachment 126746
> View attachment 126747
> ...


that middle result is amazing wow


medialcanthuscel said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK WE NEED TO OPEN A PETITION TO FIND THIS GUY'S NAME AND THEN ASK HIM..HE PAID ONLY 5K FOR A VERY GOOD RESULT, EPPLEY WANTS 15K
> 
> 
> 
> ...



absolutely insane result fuk


----------



## SHARK (Oct 31, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK WE NEED TO OPEN A PETITION TO FIND THIS GUY'S NAME AND THEN ASK HIM..HE PAID ONLY 5K FOR A VERY GOOD RESULT, EPPLEY WANTS 15K
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From cuck to dark triad. Did he get supraorbital implants too?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 31, 2019)

SHARK said:


> From cuck to dark triad. Did he get supraorbital implants too?


no only infraorbitals.. in the thread he complained that he should also have asked for LORS


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 31, 2019)

Why did nasolabial folds become so much worse after the surgery

@SurgerySoon


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 31, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK WE NEED TO OPEN A PETITION TO FIND THIS GUY'S NAME AND THEN ASK HIM..HE PAID ONLY 5K FOR A VERY GOOD RESULT, EPPLEY WANTS 15K
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lifefuel. First actual result with infraorbital implants. Almost don't believe it was just an implant. Did he get anything else?
@KEy21

@kota


----------



## kota (Nov 1, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Lifefuel. First actual result with infraorbital implants. Almost don't believe it was just an implant. Did he get anything else?
> @KEy21
> 
> @kota


Might be wrong but as far as I remember he only got the infraorbital implants.


----------



## toptearmm (Nov 1, 2019)

Impressive


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 1, 2019)

I had orbital rim/tear trough implants with Dr. Apo a year ago and had a whole thread on lookism. I did it mainly to get rid of undereye circles and it worked very well, also improved my zygos a tad. Will go dig for some pics and post them this weekend.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 1, 2019)

Such a brutal profile

Does he have average eye protrusion and just very good infraorbitals? Is that what deep set eyes are?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 1, 2019)

Looksmax25 said:


> I had orbital rim/tear trough implants with Dr. Apo a year ago and had a whole thread on lookism. I did it mainly to get rid of undereye circles and it worked very well, also improved my zygos a tad. Will go dig for some pics and post them this weekend.


fuck that’s exactly what i need to improve my looks the most. how much was it and where is he located


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 1, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> fuck that’s exactly what i need to improve my looks the most. how much was it and where is he located



$10K ish b/c I went for the custom implant which is what you need to really get an improvement, he's in Austin, TX so if you need a place to stay overnight after surgery the hotels aren't astronomical prices like in LA or NY


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 1, 2019)

Looksmax25 said:


> $10K ish b/c I went for the custom implant which is what you need to really get an improvement, he's in Austin, TX so if you need a place to stay overnight after surgery the hotels aren't astronomical prices like in LA or NY


Can't you get custom zygo implants with it? (For the same price, more or less)


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 1, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Can't you get custom zygo implants with it? (For the same price, more or less)



I think Eppley does orbital rim + zygo but the regular orbital rim does provide some zygo coverage... I had Eppley do a morph for what I would look like with additional zygo and it looked weird so I just did orbital rim only and it worked out


----------



## Gosick (Nov 1, 2019)

I wonder if he used silicone or other material.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 1, 2019)

Looksmax25 said:


> I think Eppley does orbital rim + zygo but the regular orbital rim does provide some zygo coverage... I had Eppley do a morph for what I would look like with additional zygo and it looked weird so I just did orbital rim only and it worked out


Sucks that only eppley can do it
Edit nvm


----------



## Gosick (Nov 1, 2019)

Eppleys orbital rim implant is 7k and it elevates the lower lid, but the result in the op seems TOO GOOD to be an just from an orbital rim implant. I wonder if it was medphor or peek or if he had something else done in correlation to the implant.




this guy ascended mad hard, im jealous af tbh


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 1, 2019)

Gosick said:


> Eppleys orbital rim implant is 7k and it elevates the lower lid, but the result in the op seems TOO GOOD to be an just from an orbital rim implant. I wonder if it was medphor or peek or if he had something else done in correlation to the implant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the price of eppley implants is 7k, but you have to add the cost of the surgery, so in total is around 15k
btw he clearly said in the lookism thread that he only had implants


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 1, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> the price of eppley implants is 7k, but you have to add the cost of the surgery, so in total is around 15k
> btw he clearly said in the lookism thread that he only had implants


Is the thread cached?


----------



## Gosick (Nov 1, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> the price of eppley implants is 7k, but you have to add the cost of the surgery, so in total is around 15k
> btw he clearly said in the lookism thread that he only had implants



no its 15k for both the infraorbital implant and the malar implant

individually its 7ish k for each


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 1, 2019)

Gosick said:


> no its 15k for both the infraorbital implant and the malar implant
> 
> individually its 7ish k for each


are you 100% sure? have u asked it to his staff? and if i want infra+lateral rims?


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 1, 2019)

Gosick said:


> no its 15k for both the infraorbital implant and the malar implant
> 
> individually its 7ish k for each


What a scam l.m.a.o


----------



## Gosick (Nov 1, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> are you 100% sure? have u asked it to his staff? and if i want infra+lateral rims?


i had surgery with him lol, I know

if you want the infraorbital implants alone then its 7k, his is special since it gives vertically projection raising the eyelid.

its the combined infraorbital malar zygoamtic arch implant which is 15k.


wellthatsucks said:


> What a scam l.m.a.o


7k is a scam? thats a reasonable price tbh, his are a one of a kind which elevate the lower lids.


the zygo/malar implant, your better off going to dr Y


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 1, 2019)

Gosick said:


> i had surgery with him lol, I know
> 
> if you want the infraorbital implants alone then its 7k, his is special since it gives vertically projection raising the eyelid.
> 
> ...


Scam that he charges an extra 7k for an implant that just extends to the arch

Dr y is way too conservative for my liking, he will never agree on what I want


----------



## Gosick (Nov 1, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Scam that he charges an extra 7k for an implant that just extends to the arch
> 
> Dr y is way too conservative for my liking, he will never agree on what I want


yea true the extra 7 k is a scam for sure totally lol.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 1, 2019)

Gosick said:


> yea true the extra 7 k is a scam for sure totally lol.


could you post a result or pm? you can cover the pupils and the rest of the face and you will be unrecognizable


----------



## Gosick (Nov 1, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> could you post a result or pm? you can cover the pupils and the rest of the face and you will unrecognizable


sure , they were no where near as good as the op's but they were still an improvement.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 1, 2019)

S


Gosick said:


> sure , they were no where near as good as the op's but they were still an improvement.


send me them also


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 1, 2019)

Send me too @Gosick


----------



## Casadonis (Nov 1, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Send me too @Gosick


----------



## Gosick (Nov 1, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Send me too @Gosick


i already sent you them on lookism lol


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 1, 2019)

Gosick said:


> i already sent you them on lookism lol


There was some swelling at that time though


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 1, 2019)

nice results @Gosick, it was in this summer? are you from usa? i'm from europe, how does it work if I want to do a surgery with him?
I reserve a visit writing about what I'm interested to do, then I arrive in his office, I have the visit, I pay for the surgery and the next day can I have the surgery?


----------



## Gosick (Nov 1, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> nice results @Gosick, it was in this summer? are you from usa? i'm from europe, how does it work if I want to do a surgery with him?
> I reserve a visit writing about what I'm interested to do, then I arrive in his office, I have the visit, I pay for the surgery and the next day can I have the surgery?



you need to book an online consult with him, I believe its free, its a 10 minute consult where you can answer 2-3 questions. (it was free when I did it, im not sure if he does the free consult anymore since he gets alot of clients now)

then after the consult, you get the surgery quote, then you have to pay the 500 dollar deposit to secure the surgery date, which ever one is open.

then you pay the balance 30 days before the surgery.


you can pay for the surgery the day before the surgery, thats what i did. i payed in cash.

I got it done in summer ya


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 1, 2019)

Gosick said:


> Eppleys orbital rim implant is 7k


another question that I forgot..7k eur or usd?


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 1, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> another question that I forgot..7k eur or usd?


Lol, if you are worrying about what currency it is then you need to make more money


----------



## Gosick (Nov 1, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> another question that I forgot..7k eur or usd?


7kish usd

try to look for other surgeons who do the same implant (infraorbital with vertical lenghting to raise eye lid)

im sure they are cheaper ones then eppley, eppley is a douche imo, he cares more about $$$ then ethics.

i heard he rose his prices but im not sure, yea its 7ish usd


----------



## Elijah1083 (Nov 1, 2019)

Looksmax25 said:


> I think Eppley does orbital rim + zygo but the regular orbital rim does provide some zygo coverage... I had Eppley do a morph for what I would look like with additional zygo and it looked weird so I just did orbital rim only and it worked out


I’m designing implants with Dr Apo right now, can you please share your design and results. Here is my design (as of now) I asked for a very conservative result, thoughts?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 2, 2019)

Elijah1083 said:


> I’m designing implants with Dr Apo right now, can you please share your design and results. Here is my design (as of now) I asked for a very conservative result, thoughts?



Only 1.5mm? Looks super conservative mine was much more than that. I have attached pics but keep in mind I leaned out a good deal between the before and after pic as I was bulking in the before.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 2, 2019)

Elijah1083 said:


> I’m designing implants with Dr Apo right now, can you please share your design and results. Here is my design (as of now) I asked for a very conservative result, thoughts?


Uhhh what?

1.5mm??

You are going to pay 7k for almost nothing

This is what you should be aiming for


----------



## yagen (Nov 2, 2019)

Looksmax25 said:


> Only 1.5mm? Looks super conservative mine was much more than that. I have attached pics but keep in mind I leaned out a good deal between the before and after pic as I was bulking in the before.



Do you have the design of the implant in color depth?

Many thanks


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 2, 2019)

yagen said:


> Do you have the design of the implant in color depth?
> 
> Many thanks



Is this what you mean?


----------



## Adrenochrome (Nov 2, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK WE NEED TO OPEN A PETITION TO FIND THIS GUY'S NAME AND THEN ASK HIM..HE PAID ONLY 5K FOR A VERY GOOD RESULT, EPPLEY WANTS 15K
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This result is *KILLER! *(merks Taban hard 🔫) ...WHO... ...IS.... THE SURGEON?!

Someone has to have a lead... Northern Europe, oculoplastic surgeon.


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 2, 2019)

We will find OP, and bonesmash the shit out of him 🤬🤬👿


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 16, 2019)

@Lorsss wrote that this guy was operated in Lithuania (I don't know where he found this information), do we have any user from Lithuania?
5k for this beautiful result are top..it's extremely important to find him


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 16, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> @Lorsss wrote that this guy was operated in Lithuania (I don't know where he found this information), do we have any user from Lithuania?
> 5k for this beautiful result are top..it's extremely important to find him


I don't know any Lithuanian user, you could make a thread to find Lithuanians


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 3, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Such a brutal profile
> 
> Does he have average eye protrusion and just very good infraorbitals? Is that what deep set eyes are?


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes I’ve recommended redrape fat pockets for many people


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 181913
> 
> View attachment 181914






Giga slayer just be a barret look alike theory


----------



## Elijah1083 (Dec 30, 2019)

Looksmax25 said:


> $10K ish b/c I went for the custom implant which is what you need to really get an improvement, he's in Austin, TX so if you need a place to stay overnight after surgery the hotels aren't astronomical prices like in LA or NY


Hey, I had my tear trough implant surgery with Dr Apo 11 days ago, the swelling is still very obvious and it’s obvious I had something done at this point. How long did it take for the swelling to resolve and for you to go out in public where it wasn’t noticeable?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 30, 2019)

Elijah1083 said:


> Hey, I had my tear trough implant surgery with Dr Apo 11 days ago, the swelling is still very obvious and it’s obvious I had something done at this point. How long did it take for the swelling to resolve and for you to go out in public where it wasn’t noticeable?



I think around a month... at like 6 weeks out you should look fine, PM pics


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 30, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> 1 day away from my orbital rim implant surgery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remove your avi, it is triggering


----------



## Elijah1083 (Dec 30, 2019)

T


Looksmax25 said:


> I think around a month... at like 6 weeks out you should look fine, PM pics


Thanks a lot for your response. I’m pretty self-conscious about taking pics now. My eyelid looks very raised now - I wanted it raised a bit but not this much, did you have the same thing (raised lower eyelid) and did it go down with time?


----------



## Gosick (Dec 30, 2019)

Elijah1083 said:


> T
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response. I’m pretty self-conscious about taking pics now. My eyelid looks very raised now - I wanted it raised a bit but not this much, did you have the same thing (raised lower eyelid) and did it go down with time?


im curious, why not just get lowery eyelid retraction and a cantho for much cheaper then the orbital rim implant, if you wanted your eyelids raised.


and yes it goes own over time


----------



## Steph4gr (Dec 30, 2019)

Elijah1083 said:


> T
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response. I’m pretty self-conscious about taking pics now. My eyelid looks very raised now - I wanted it raised a bit but not this much, did you have the same thing (raised lower eyelid) and did it go down with time?


Are those implants legit.? Did they fix scleral show and everything?


KEy21 said:


> Yes I’ve recommended redrape fat pockets for many people


Do you think it's effective for very recessed infra orbitals?


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 30, 2019)

I need this, my eye bags are terrible


----------



## Elijah1083 (Dec 30, 2019)

Gosick said:


> im curious, why not just get lowery eyelid retraction and a cantho for much cheaper then the orbital rim implant, if you wanted your eyelids raised.
> 
> 
> and yes it goes own over time


I think that combination looks unnatural too often, I asked for a conservative result so I hope that’s what I’ll get. If not, the comfort with implants is that they can be removed (alas with scar tissue). Cantho is very unforgiving.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 30, 2019)

Maybe he went blind and cant post anymore


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 30, 2019)

tyronelite said:


> I need this, my eye bags are terrible



They definitely fixed mine although some people have dark circles due to difference in skin tone and not orbital recession. I never had sclera show problem so I'm not sure if they fix that but I would assume they don't. My eyes are deep set enough I was just lacking some coverage at the bottom which they did a very good job at fixing.


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 30, 2019)

Looksmax25 said:


> They definitely fixed mine although some people have dark circles due to difference in skin tone and not orbital recession. I never had sclera show problem so I'm not sure if they fix that but I would assume they don't. My eyes are deep set enough I was just lacking some coverage at the bottom which they did a very good job at fixing.


My sclera only shows when I look down and you might be right about the skin tone cuz I don’t have circles just bags


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 31, 2019)

tyronelite said:


> My sclera only shows when I look down and you might be right about the skin tone cuz I don’t have circles just bags



Post or PM pics of your eye area, from front and one directly from the side


----------



## Adrenochrome (Feb 27, 2020)

@Linoob -fk that bs cat/wolf/insert random animal eye procedure in the ME etc... 

We should be looking for this guy’s surgeon - PROPER results, from a PROPER surgeon, with a PROPER PRICE ... can’t beat it man but OP truly ghosted 👻 I even posted up in .net (where it was originally posted) and those guys don’t know either.

Have to find OP and/or who his surgeon was.


----------



## Linoob (Feb 27, 2020)

Adrenochrome said:


> @Linoob -fk that bs cat/wolf/insert random animal eye procedure in the ME etc...
> 
> We should be looking for this guy’s surgeon - PROPER results, from a PROPER surgeon, with a PROPER PRICE ... can’t beat it man but OP truly ghosted 👻 I even posted up in .net (where it was originally posted) and those guys don’t know either.
> 
> Have to find OP and/or who his surgeon was.



Nah man I know who this guy is. It's a random JB Slayer from TikTok.

He didn't have surgery and is like a teen in this pic.

I'll find for you.

Just god tier genetics


----------



## Adrenochrome (Feb 27, 2020)

Linoob said:


> Nah man I know who this guy is. It's a random JB Slayer from TikTok.
> 
> He didn't have surgery and is like a teen in this pic.
> 
> ...



Whaaaat .... are you serious!? This fker rolled 2 psl forums? 

I saw before and after photos of his eye area though?

If true I’m SuPeR sad man ahhh .... that would mean Taban is the only legit option and he’s expensive ASF 💰 💰 💰


----------



## Linoob (Feb 28, 2020)

Adrenochrome said:


> Whaaaat .... are you serious!? This fker rolled 2 psl forums?
> 
> I saw before and after photos of his eye area though?
> 
> If true I’m SuPeR sad man ahhh .... that would mean Taban is the only legit option and he’s expensive ASF 💰 💰 💰



Fuck, my bad man.

For some dumb reason I thought we were talking about this dude:






I can't even view link from OP, it's down


----------



## Adrenochrome (Feb 28, 2020)

Linoob said:


> Fuck, my bad man.
> 
> For some dumb reason I thought we were talking about this dude:
> 
> ...



Sigh of relief 💧 nah, that’s not him -I’ll try to find his photos and post up. 

☮️


----------



## Adrenochrome (Feb 28, 2020)

@Linoob -found his pics and also .co had some mention of him but still no leads.



https://incels.is/threads/infraorbital-rim-implants-results.31135/


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (May 23, 2020)

Bump


We need to find this guy


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Jan 23, 2021)

bump, have they found the surgeon?


----------



## homo_faber (Jan 28, 2021)

where is the original thread?


----------



## Soalian (Jan 28, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> paid 3k and I still need fat suppprt in fillers. Anyways idgaf I’m not incel so


Because bones and contour shaping don't equate dermal volume, either fat, or substitution with volumizing fillers, let alone actual skin thickness, from dermis, and epidermis layers...

Promotion of dermal hyperplasia from the activation of growth factors, promotion of facial skin adipocyte differentiation and de novo lipogenesis, and subcutaneous volumization through dermal hyaluronic/PLC/PLLA fillers, could yield better results in some cases, than actual infraorbital implants.

Even hydroxyapatite fillers tend to mimic bone structure quite well in certain conditions.


----------



## needsurgeryasap (Feb 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Why did nasolabial folds become so much worse after the surgery
> 
> @SurgerySoon


she's slightly smiling to make midface/undereye area to look bettter i guess


----------



## needsurgeryasap (Feb 6, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Because bones and contour shaping don't equate dermal volume, either fat, or substitution with volumizing fillers, let alone actual skin thickness, from dermis, and epidermis layers...
> 
> Promotion of dermal hyperplasia from the activation of growth factors, promotion of facial skin adipocyte differentiation and de novo lipogenesis, and subcutaneous volumization through dermal hyaluronic/PLC/PLLA fillers, could yield better results in some cases, than actual infraorbital implants.
> 
> Even hydroxyapatite fillers tend to mimic bone structure quite well in certain conditions.


but they are risky because undereye and midface area is where it migrates the most.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 6, 2021)

wereqryan said:


> Louis W. Apostolakis has a couple of great before-and-afters for infraorbital rim implants:
> 
> View attachment 126746
> View attachment 126747
> ...


Ngl don't see much PSL improvement.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 25, 2022)

Deleted member 399 said:


> Louis W. Apostolakis has a couple of great before-and-afters for infraorbital rim implants:
> 
> View attachment 126746
> View attachment 126747
> ...


Who is better, this doctor or pagnoni? @Korea @Gaia262


----------

